# Solved: Constant CID Popups



## YAZZYJ (Mar 5, 2007)

I keep getting constant popup's from CID ads while using IE. Sometimes these ads turn from CID into another ad once it loads. Either way it's annoying.
I have used Spyware Doctor, Xoftspy, Registry Mechanic, Ad-aware, Prevx, VundoFix and Nolop. I have fix some problems that I didn't even know I had but still get _these _popup's.

Please help
here's my hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:36:14 PM, on 3/5/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltpspd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169958040\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\Program Files\REALTEK RTL8187 Wireless LAN Driver and Utility\RtWLan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1169958040\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_32_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1169958040\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://celebrities.netscape.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0F01FF26-18F5-4613-BFD6-14DE2FBA24C3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AED81AE8-4023-4900-921C-440BABD2EFE1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D38439EC-4A7F-42b4-90C2-D810D7778FDD} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169958040\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SIXTH ACTIVE FORK INFO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\DataPlanSixthActive\CDROMBAGS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [OOBEDDDemise] cmd /x /c erase C:\WINDOWS\System32\oobe\msoobe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shareaza] "C:\Program Files\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe" -tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: REALTEK RTL8187 Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAE1D8DF-0B35-47E3-A1E7-EEB3FF2ECD19} (CPlayFirstddfotgControl Object) - http://www.playfirst.com/play/game/dinerdashfloonthego/ddfotg.1.0.0.32.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC75FEF6-165D-4D25-A518-C8C4BDA7BAA6} (CPlayFirstDinerDashControl Object) - http://www.playfirst.com/play/game/dinerdash/DinerDash.1.0.0.93.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom Wireless LAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

If you've run nolop then fis this with hijack

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SIXTH ACTIVE FORK INFO] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\DataPlanSixthActive\CDROMBAGS.exe

===================

Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## YAZZYJ (Mar 5, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
Generated 03/05/2007 at 07:47 PM

Application Version : 3.5.1016

Core Rules Database Version : 3194
Trace Rules Database Version: 1204

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:50:31

Memory items scanned : 643
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5756
Registry threats detected : 4
File items scanned : 40966
File threats detected : 59

Adware.Lop-Gen
[SIXTH ACTIVE FORK INFO] C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\DATAPLANSIXTHACTIVE\CDROMBAGS.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\DATAPLANSIXTHACTIVE\CDROMBAGS.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP23\A0022852.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP23\A0022853.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP23\A0023855.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP23\A0023856.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\CDROMBAGS.EXE-14A31D21.pf

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.Yasmin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
HKCR\CLSID\{0F01FF26-18F5-4613-BFD6-14DE2FBA24C3}
HKCR\CLSID\{0F01FF26-18F5-4613-BFD6-14DE2FBA24C3}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{0F01FF26-18F5-4613-BFD6-14DE2FBA24C3}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel

Trojan.Downloader-SpyTool
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029822.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029824.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029826.DLL

Trojan.Downloader-WBRock
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029823.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029843.DLL

Trojan.Downloader-Quake11
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029829.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029831.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029832.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP25\A0029834.DLL

Unclassified.Svchost
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{4E015214-6BB0-4181-B365-456CF1DEC069}\RP8\A0016777.EXE

Adware.Vundo Variant
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SSQPQ.DLL

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:09:21 PM, on 3/5/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169958040\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltpspd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\waol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\REALTEK RTL8187 Wireless LAN Driver and Utility\RtWLan.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1169958040\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_32_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1169958040\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://celebrities.netscape.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://celebrities.netscape.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0F01FF26-18F5-4613-BFD6-14DE2FBA24C3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AED81AE8-4023-4900-921C-440BABD2EFE1} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D38439EC-4A7F-42b4-90C2-D810D7778FDD} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169958040\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [OOBEDDDemise] cmd /x /c erase C:\WINDOWS\System32\oobe\msoobe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shareaza] "C:\Program Files\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe" -tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: REALTEK RTL8187 Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAE1D8DF-0B35-47E3-A1E7-EEB3FF2ECD19} (CPlayFirstddfotgControl Object) - http://www.playfirst.com/play/game/dinerdashfloonthego/ddfotg.1.0.0.32.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC75FEF6-165D-4D25-A518-C8C4BDA7BAA6} (CPlayFirstDinerDashControl Object) - http://www.playfirst.com/play/game/dinerdash/DinerDash.1.0.0.93.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom Wireless LAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0F01FF26-18F5-4613-BFD6-14DE2FBA24C3} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AED81AE8-4023-4900-921C-440BABD2EFE1} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D38439EC-4A7F-42b4-90C2-D810D7778FDD} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [OOBEDDDemise] cmd /x /c erase C:\WINDOWS\System32\oobe\msoobe.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## YAZZYJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:07:03 AM, on 3/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169958040\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\waol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1169958040\ee\services\antiSpywareApp\ver2_0_32_1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1169958040\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\REALTEK RTL8187 Wireless LAN Driver and Utility\RtWLan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\Program Files\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://celebrities.netscape.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://celebrities.netscape.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169958040\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shareaza] "C:\Program Files\Shareaza\Shareaza.exe" -tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: REALTEK RTL8187 Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {639658F3-B141-4D6B-B936-226F75A5EAC3} (CPlayFirstDinerDash2Control Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdash2/sis/DinerDash2.1.0.0.53.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAE1D8DF-0B35-47E3-A1E7-EEB3FF2ECD19} (CPlayFirstddfotgControl Object) - http://www.playfirst.com/play/game/dinerdashfloonthego/ddfotg.1.0.0.32.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC75FEF6-165D-4D25-A518-C8C4BDA7BAA6} (CPlayFirstDinerDashControl Object) - http://www.playfirst.com/play/game/dinerdash/DinerDash.1.0.0.93.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Broadcom Wireless LAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE

My computer has loaded a lot faster since I scanned with Superantispyware and no popups as of yet.

Thanks.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------

